# Message espace disque insuffisant sur instal Windows 10



## pierre4646 (5 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour
Je n'arrive pas a installer windows 10 sur le MacBook Pro de mon fils 
j'ai chaque foi le meme message en utilisant BOOT CAMP: espace disque insuffisant 
c'est une réinstallation totale de OSX MOJAVE et WINDOWS 10 qui étaient déjà installé sur ce mac avec le même disque dur qui fait 500go
Pourriez vous m'aider
Merci par avance


----------



## pierre4646 (6 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour
Je viens de passer de MOJAVE a CATALINA et là tout c'est bien passé..instal de windows sans soucis ..
J'avoue ne pas comprendre à moins que l'iso de Windows que je télécharge qui est la dernière version ne soit pas compatible avec MOJAVE ???


----------



## pierre4646 (7 Janvier 2022)

bonjour
pas d'idée?


----------

